

Photoblurr: Not a video. Definitely not a slideshow. - nicksergeant
http://photoblurr.com/

======
chbrown
DIY instructions:

1\. Put your camera on continuous shoot. My Canon 20D could do 3
frames/second. My 7D can do 7 frames/second.

2\. Make sure your shutter speed maxes out at 1/10th of a second or so. Blurry
pics are totally fine. Try to keep it landscape, though. Fixing the portrait
shots is a pain.

3\. Hold down your shutter button a lot. Turn on AF and give your camera to
other people and tell them to do the same.

4\. Download your 5000+ pictures to your computer later.

5\. Open up VirtualDub, and load in all the JPEGs, tell it to resize to 1/4,
and set the framerate to 10 frames/second or so.

6\. Layer over with some music. I recommend sorting by duration in iTunes to
find something that is as long as your video.

7\. Ta-da: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIWek7YwS7w>

~~~
nickadams
Yeah, you lost most of the world who doesn't read hacker news after step one.

------
ryanwilliamson
The thing to remember is ease of use...

So your mom got a digital camera and recently took a trip...she wants to share
the photos with her friends and maybe they listened to Jimmy Buffett the whole
time...she drags and drops a folder of photos into the webapp (Can't do that
on pummelvision) then picks a Jimmy Buffett song (yes there are licensing
issues...we're working on it) and is able to post her photoblurr to her
facebook page or email it to her friends. It's free and she can add that
photoblurr to a "channel" and share all of her photoblurrs with people in her
community.

Although it certainly could be used as a marketing tool by no means are we
going to have 4 pricing plans or focus on B2B marketing (animoto).

The idea is keep it simple enough for your mom to use it, make it free and
make it community oriented.

------
bravura
meh.

Here is a much better version of this effect, taken using a camera with a fast
shutter:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Fe1b0NTLTA>

I believe that this effect truly gives a feeling of motion.

Now _that_ is how you should edit a party video.

~~~
nicksergeant
That's borderline "stop motion". Not what the goal of Photoblurr is.

------
Mizza
Seems like the music is doing a lot of the heavy lifting on this one..

Also, you could just film the thing and run it through HighLightCam -
<http://highlightcam.com/>

(although it appears to have turned into an iPhone app since last I checked..
huh.)

------
mshafrir
Check out <http://pummelvision.com/> for something similar.

~~~
djjose
a little too disorienting for my taste. also, a video effect skipping frames
could accomplish the video posted above I believe.

------
jianshen
I think the interesting part of this product is that often times you have
large collections of party pictures that aren't all that interesting to wade
thru on FB or whatever. This makes all those potentially less interesting
photos more valuable as frames in a movie instead.

~~~
nicksergeant
Exactly.

------
gallerytungsten
I wonder if they licensed that Curtis Mayfield track.

------
cubicle67
my poor internet can't stream it fast enough, so I just end up with a few pics
and a short bit of music, long pause, repeat. There seems to be no way to
allow it to buffer or restart. I have no idea what it's supposed to be - a
slideshow for people with severe adhd?

------
torstesu
IMO Animoto.com does a better job.

